# LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO (MAS FOTOS NUEVAS)



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tipico de alcaldes provinciales...invierten en huachaferias...pensé que en ciudades supuestamente mas grandes como Trujillo y Arequipa no era tanto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

es la tipica peruanada


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

no desvien el tema del thread please¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Te olvidas que este es el foro donde todos los temas son desviados, jajaja.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Te olvidas que este es el foro donde todos los temas son desviados, jajaja.


toma fotos de la UNI pxx, o ve si puedss conseguirte fotos pxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

He buscado y rebuscado en la internet y nada, ahora, cuando iré, no sé, será para cuando me compre mi cámara digital.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo visité la UNI hace dos años, con un buen amigo de mi viejo que enseña ahi...la verdad me dio pena...un campus taaan grande y tan descuidado...todo tan anticuado...pareciera haberse quedado en el tiempo...y la zona es realmente horrible...  

Realmente es enorme la diferencia entre la infraestructura de una universidad privada y la de una estatal...al igual que la diferencia en el futuro que te espera...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno eso sí, la zona es fea, la avenida esta bastante descuidada.

Con respecto al futuro que te espera, pues es la gente quien hace a la universidad, todo depende de uno, el nivel de una universidad estatal, al menos de San Marcos o la UNI es tan igual o mejor que el de muchas particulares, si no los de la Ricardo Palma o La de Lima no irian a mi universidad a solicitar información sobre temas técnicos y hasta para hacerles los trabajos, te pagan bien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh claro...no hablo de las grandes como la San Marcos, la UNI...hasta podria decirse que la UNSA de Arequipa...hablo de las mas pequeñas...producto del centralismo.

Eso si, la infraestructura de las mas grandes deja mucho que desear...la San Marcos, la UNI...estan horribles... :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha y yo que creia la San Marcos y UNI pasaban piola, bueno de que les falta les falta, pero poco a poco van mejorando, La UNI hasta hace 10 años creo no tenia parques ahora tiene varios, y la UNMSM ha mejorado considerablemente, claro no se les puede comparar a la Catolica, Lima o Pacifico, que tienen todas las comodidades, de todas éstas me gusta más La Catolica, a mi parecer la mejor de las universidades privadas y quizá una de las mejores del país.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La San Ignacio de Loyola esta construyendo un nuevo campus en La Molina...realmente chevere la arquitectura.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

J Block said:


> Yo visité la UNI hace dos años, con un buen amigo de mi viejo que enseña ahi...la verdad me dio pena...un campus taaan grande y tan descuidado...todo tan anticuado...pareciera haberse quedado en el tiempo...y la zona es realmente horrible...
> 
> Realmente es enorme la diferencia entre la infraestructura de una universidad privada y la de una estatal...al igual que la diferencia en el futuro que te espera...


EYYYYYYYYY LA UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL DE TRUJILLO TAMBIEN ES BUENA ,BUENO TUVO UN PEQUEÑO DECLIBE DEBIDO A LA MALA GESTION DEL ANTERIOR RECTOR QUE DESCUIDO LA UNIVERSIDAD Y SOLO PENSO EN BENEFICIARSE EL Y SUS COLEGITAS, PERO AHORA LA UNT SE ESTA REPONIENDO AHORA CREO QUE EL FUTURO DE UNO DEPENDE DE UNO MISMO Y EN PARTE DE LO QUE TE OFRECE LA UNIVERSIDAD.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Pucha y yo que creia la San Marcos y UNI pasaban piola, bueno de que les falta les falta, pero poco a poco van mejorando, La UNI hasta hace 10 años creo no tenia parques ahora tiene varios, y la UNMSM ha mejorado considerablemente, claro no se les puede comparar a la Catolica, Lima o Pacifico, que tienen todas las comodidades, de todas éstas *me gusta más La Catolica, a mi parecer la mejor de las universidades privadas y quizá una de las mejores del país.*


 :hug:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

No recuerdo si ya se hizo pero sería interesante abrir un thread con mágenes de las universidades más conocidas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que dice en tu firma Juan?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Dice que Miraflores y San Isidro...sobretodo San Isidro, son los distritos mas cheveres de la ciudad...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Asu, tanto texto para decir eso.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Sigan comentando.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

sigo esperando fotos de la UNI


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues esperemos que llegue otro forista de la UNI, porque yo difícil, tengo haaaartas fotos que me faltan escanear y subir al foro, una vez terminado me voy a tomarle fotos, pero en si no hay mucho que ver, al fin y al cabo es una universidad estatal, su infraestructura no es impresionante.


----------

